# Look what I got..... :D



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I found this at a all fish store in my town! A Orange/Chocolate SD Male!!!
I have yet to name him. I was thinking Candy Corn? 

Video to follow!!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I like Candy Corn  The name, not the candy lol, I hate the candy :/


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love Candy corn! Both the name and the candy, lol.

Very handsome boy. Such a nice colour!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

And here is the short video of him!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEjEaoj-QsI


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi to you to lil fishy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hes BEAUTIFUL good find. im so heart broken that i havent room for another dozen tanks  our LPS has been getting in GOOD fish. i picked three today but could have just picked there entire bay tank set up and walked out with it.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahaha i like the array of pictures you have there, the last one is funny xD He is a very cute little guy


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol i like the pic looking at camera how long did it take to get there lol i can stand at my tank for hours and not get a decent pic lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Abby said:


> Lol i like the pic looking at camera how long did it take to get there lol i can stand at my tank for hours and not get a decent pic lol


The last pic was easy. He was flaring at the mirror backing I have on the sides of the tank and I just took the shot.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw him. FAAAAAAAAABULOUS, dahlink!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> My jaw literally dropped when I saw him. FAAAAAAAAABULOUS, dahlink!


And he was only $6.99!!!:-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i avoid the betta section of my lps for this very reason! LOL they ALWAYS have beauties. i'm waiting for the moment i can't live without one. >.>; lucky me, i don't have any money to spend on another betta. xD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My LPS had a GORGEOUS Dragon Delta yesterday. He was $10.99, but I didn't have enough, so I got my Marble Veil Tail, Banana Freckles.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> My LPS had a GORGEOUS Dragon Delta yesterday. He was $10.99, but I didn't have enough, so I got my Marble Veil Tail, Banana Freckles.


Aw! Post a pic! I wanna see!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

What an adorable fish. Congrats! He's lovely!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

This picture is utterly craptacular, but here ya go!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

GAH! So blurry! >.<


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Told you so. Webcams SUCK!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I can see the outline and the basic colors, and based on that he is very cute.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He is. He LOVES to hide in his cave. He has the sweetest personality. He also loves to swim up and down, very straight. lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> He is. He LOVES to hide in his cave. He has the sweetest personality. He also loves to swim up and down, very straight. lol


Mine like to swim up and down and side to side


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

My jaw fell to to my keyboad when when I saw him. lol He's totally awesome!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Jayy said:


> My jaw fell to to my keyboad when when I saw him. lol He's totally awesome!!


Thank you so much. I am wondering, to any breeder, if he is show/breeding worthy. The fish place I got him from said they do get their bettas form a local Michigan breeder, did not get a name though. If anyone could give him a good look and let me know that would be awesome.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was thinking... maby cornie or cotton corn


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

FishyFishy321 said:


> I was thinking... maby cornie or cotton corn


Could name him Sherbert


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Candy corn will suit him fine


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

As he is a chocolate/orange,I would of called him "Terry" as in the chocolate orange 
Terry's Chocolate Orange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tomsk


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

What store did you get him at!?!?!?!?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

naturegirl243 said:


> What store did you get him at!?!?!?!?


I got him fro the fish doctors! On North Lilly Rd. They had one more of the same kind, but he looked to be a tail biter. There was also an awesome blue one!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Candy Corn and his bubbles....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf ,

Wow!!!! What A beautiful boy! And I am very partical to orange betta males


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow he is very pretty!! why is their a half cup in his tank?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow he is very pretty!! why is their a half cup in his tank?


Betta like to make their bubble nests in air gap and humid places. This is a way that some breeders do it. I have them for the same reason. They like making their nests under it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Betta like to make their bubble nests in air gap and humid places. This is a way that some breeders do it. I have them for the same reason. They like making their nests under it.


well i know that because i use it when i breed too, but are you breeding him?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> well i know that because i use it when i breed too, but are you breeding him?


Not yet. I give all my boys a cup so they can have a good ole time making nests under it. Give them something to do other than swim around.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ahh i see, it would also help in the future for when you actually do breed them, they will see the cup and instantly recognize what to do.````


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> I got him fro the fish doctors! On North Lilly Rd. They had one more of the same kind, but he looked to be a tail biter. There was also an awesome blue one!


 I have always wanted to go in there but never have I drive by it all the time.I will deffinatly be going there are the expensive?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

naturegirl243 said:


> I have always wanted to go in there but never have I drive by it all the time.I will deffinatly be going there are the expensive?


Not at all. Deltas are $6.99 and HMs, when they have them, are $12.99. They will even match any price. If you find something cheaper on the internet they will match that price that you saw.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Bellino swims away in a jealous huff*


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm cool I will have to make my way over there and see what they have.Do they have a decent size stock not overstocked like petco kind of is but a good varity?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

naturegirl243 said:


> hmm cool I will have to make my way over there and see what they have.Do they have a decent size stock not overstocked like petco kind of is but a good varity?


Sadly no (I like the big stock ). They only have like 6 of them. 3 were nice, the other 3 had some issues and crooked spines. 

Buy there was one more orange one there, along with a nice blue one. They keep them on top of the freezer. You would thing they would get cold, but it is super humid in there cause of all the salt water tanks.

They do orders too, and you can request color, but you still don't really know how the fish is going to look. They also sell this stuff I have been looking for that helps with the breeding of bettas. Its like a almond leaf mix that you put into the water. I forget what it was called, but heard it worked awesome. I saw it online for like $12 and they said they would match that price so I told them to call me when it comes in.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

wow cool I do need some indian almond leaves so I will stop by there....maybe tomorrow if they are open on sundays.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Took some more pictures of my big boy today! His tail is growing I can tell. I also think he is not longer a Deltal tail, I am thinking HM???

If so, whoopie!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

He is so pretty I saw the other one that looked just like him and the pretty blue one,but I decided against getting one since I don't have a avalible tank right now.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Some new pix of my pretty boy flaring at his best! He went HM!!!:-D


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow and I thought I was lucky to find my fish at our pet stores. D: You're so lucky. Those big fins. I didn't think you'd find those anywhere but through an order!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Marona said:


> Wow and I thought I was lucky to find my fish at our pet stores. D: You're so lucky. Those big fins. I didn't think you'd find those anywhere but through an order!


I know right!? I wonder if some breeders ship of mistakes they they had know clue would look so cool. I really want to know if he is a show quality fish. In my eyes he is, but so are all my babies


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

Getting Betta tin the a m


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

FishyFishy321 said:


> Getting Betta tin the a m


???:-?


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Check that one site everyone keeps talking about. He looks show quality to me. But maybe he has some tiny little defect that disqualified him since it seems they always send the ones that aren't cut out for it to pet stores.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you really do like your Orange boy huh Everytime i come to this threat there are new amazing pictures


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow you really do like your orange boy huh everytime i come to this threat there are new amazing pictures


love him!:-d


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Waow, he's pretty! 
C:


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Such a beautiful fish! I love Candy Corn! Adorable! Or Corn Cob! Hehe. Good luck with that handsome little guy!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is another funny clip of him. Orange Betta Anger!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TC8KkdeCm8


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Here is another funny clip of him. Orange Betta Anger!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TC8KkdeCm8


Haha That is so cute!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*New 2-13-2011*

Some new shots of my orange HM betta ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww i love the face picture!

P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------

